# HELP ASAP P DOWN!!!! NEW PICS OF VICTIM



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

came home, fed the fish, surfed for 15 min, and found this guy like this.







moved him to another tank,
i nowkeep him in the plastic bag because the sickids keep picking on him.

plz help me. what can i do. does he stand a chance.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

He should survive...but he wont grow a tail back. He will probably need to be kept in a solo tank because the other fish will most likely not accept him back in the tank. I would probaby just put him down.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> He should survive...but he wont grow a tail back. He will probably need to be kept in a solo tank because the other fish will most likely not accept him back in the tank. I would probaby just put him down.


Im not giving up on the little guy!!! what can i do to better his chance of survival!!¨
ill find a whay to raise him outside the pack.


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

Put him in a hospital tank and add salt


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

damn man that really sucks im sorry, GG is right you cant put him back, how big is he and what kind? keep him in a 20g if you have, i understand you dont want to give up on him so now you have to fight together best of luck keep me posted dude and i hope he heals up well


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

i dont want to be captin obvious here but man ur missed 1/2 a fish...that really sucks , i wonder wat happanded, get a spreate tank, get some salt and pary my friend, he looks like a fighter, hopefully he makes it


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

he should make it.. keep him in a seperate tank. he might be pretty cool lookin when he grows up


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

if the damage was only to the top portion id prob agree with most and say to put him in a hospital tank and heal him up. The amount of damage to his rear tho will lead me to agree with GG and in this case I woudl put him down as well.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

hes a red p. abot 7 cm long. he used to live peacefully with his 6 buds, but couple of days he got nipped in the jaw, minor damage, barely visible. all i know is that i started out with 15 p's i know have 6.5 p's. these guys play rough, all the others that have gone down has been completely eaten.

i just moved them into a new tank, stress could have caused it.

ill give him some time, he swims around best he can right now. i dont want him to suffer in the long end, so ill need to see if euthanasia is the best whay out.

thnx for your help. ill keep u posted, and im going to the lfs to get medicine after work today.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

so is he in a hospital tank then?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> so is he in a hospital tank then?


yeah hes in my 35 g tank, the tank he lived in until a couple of weeks ago. there are some other fish there too, snake fish, bikir, cicklids etc.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Anytime something like that hapens, if the fish survives 24 hours chances are the fish will survive.

But Like GG said his tail will be permanant for life.....


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

the little guy is still alive, he just hangs out in some vegetation. but come out when i introduce food. seems like hes gonna make it. post some pics later.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

thought i give you dudes an update on the poor little bastard. hes actually doing much better. he is active and has a healthy apetite. hes still in the 35g tank, hes wounds have darkened and dont seem to be infected. he can manouver quite well to. amazing if u ask me!


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

You have a choice here. You can make him a solitary or euthanize. If you aren't prepared for suggestion #1 then I would euthanize. He looks very young.

IMO at that age, I would euthanize.

I've towed the line on suggestion #1 and watched one go str8 down the tubes over months.

Do what is best for your tanks and your situation







.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

C0Rey said:


> i nowkeep him in the plastic bag because the sickids keep picking on him.


congrats, im surprised he made it. it had to be stressful keeping him in a plastic bag.
wes


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

give us some new pics when hes a lil more healed up but good luck the rest of the way man


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

PIRANHA KING said:


> give us some new pics when hes a lil more healed up but good luck the rest of the way man


thanks dude. ill post some pics tonite..


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

here he is, just fought off the sichlids for some arthemia, not the bets pics but he wont be still. think he is figuring out how to swim without a tail. lol


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

CORey.....we had p's years ago, and one got his whole taill bitten off like yours did. We put him in his own tank for a while, he healed but remained tail-less, poor stumpy. Anyway, when he was bigger and strong enough, we put him back with his tank mates. He lasted just under 12 mths probably, they got him again when we were at work. He'd be best kept by himself.

Good luck with him


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

tramca said:


> CORey.....we had p's years ago, and one got his whole taill bitten off like yours did. We put him in his own tank for a while, he healed but remained tail-less, poor stumpy. Anyway, when he was bigger and strong enough, we put him back with his tank mates. He lasted just under 12 mths probably, they got him again when we were at work. He'd be best kept by himself.
> 
> Good luck with him


hes not going back in with the others, theyll tear him up. p's are good at picking out weak individuals.


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

Yeah, I know that, but IMO he'd be better with no fish of any kind. The cichlids will have a go at him also. But you know that anyway.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

tramca said:


> Yeah, I know that, but IMO he'd be better with no fish of any kind. The cichlids will have a go at him also. But you know that anyway.


well when his wounds were freash they picked at him, but now they are to busy making nests and chasing eachother. hes actually quite dominating towards them.
btw whatching cichlids pair up and dig nests etc is really great, hope my p's do it soon.


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> Yeah, I know that, but IMO he'd be better with no fish of any kind. The cichlids will have a go at him also. But you know that anyway.


well when his wounds were freash they picked at him, but now they are to busy making nests and chasing eachother. hes actually quite dominating towards them.
btw whatching cichlids pair up and dig nests etc is really great, hope my p's do it soon.
[/quote]

Yeah, my 2 severums recently paired up and laid eggs, but other fish ate them, a huge battle commenced, so we had to remove the pair into another tank.

Ha, maybe your beat up P will make a meal of your cichlids pretty soon?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

tramca said:


> Yeah, I know that, but IMO he'd be better with no fish of any kind. The cichlids will have a go at him also. But you know that anyway.


well when his wounds were freash they picked at him, but now they are to busy making nests and chasing eachother. hes actually quite dominating towards them.
btw whatching cichlids pair up and dig nests etc is really great, hope my p's do it soon.
[/quote]

Yeah, my 2 severums recently paired up and laid eggs, but other fish ate them, a huge battle commenced, so we had to remove the pair into another tank.

Ha, maybe your beat up P will make a meal of your cichlids pretty soon?:nod:
[/quote]

hehe. sounds like fun.

well actually the cichlids use to co-exist with the piranha pack. i know ofc this relationship had its possebilitys of disaster but it worked out. i think the cichlids believe they are p's. had a silver molly in there(feeder) that the p's didnt eat. when i moved the p's, the cichlids finished the molly off.
they dont have the teeth but they do have the tenacity..

the cichlids have dug a big hole, and moved some stones almost theyr size. great entertainment, they defend it like mad.


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

Ha ha they defend like crazy. Hardly worth their effort half the time.

Our sev's were in with a jade eye(spilirum?) and two 4in oscars. Not a pretty sight was the battle lol. And even less pretty when we were trying to catch the sev's to get them out. Oscars wanted out too. Now they're in the tank alone and loving it. The sev's and Jade eye are in with 2 angels, and a bunch of various gouramis. Not sure how long that will last though.......


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

tramca said:


> Ha ha they defend like crazy. Hardly worth their effort half the time.
> 
> Our sev's were in with a jade eye(spilirum?) and two 4in oscars. Not a pretty sight was the battle lol. And even less pretty when we were trying to catch the sev's to get them out. Oscars wanted out too. Now they're in the tank alone and loving it. The sev's and Jade eye are in with 2 angels, and a bunch of various gouramis. Not sure how long that will last though.......


yeah i bet lol.


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

So how's the little guy doing?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

tramca said:


> So how's the little guy doing?


better by the day it seems. hes appetite is great and the wounds are healing well.
hes a clumsy swimmer but manages allright.








btw cichlids layed eggs on saturday. any tips? seems like they make great parents, harrasing averything near by, even standing up to me!lol.. and they only like 4-5 cm long.


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

There was always a battle when our convicts laid eggs. I thought it cruel to see them trying their best to defend the eggs then the fry when they hatched. So next time they laid eggs we took out the eggs and put them in a seperate tank on their own. 
Lots and lots of cons lol. When they'd grown a bit I fed them to the snakeheads we had at the time as I wanted to shut down the tank they were in as we had to many tanks and not enough room.

I can't really offer you any advice really, since I don't have the room for growing out tanks, I don't get into the breeding.

I'm loving my oscars too much right now to think of the other fish we have. Oscars are the <3


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

tramca said:


> There was always a battle when our convicts laid eggs. I thought it cruel to see them trying their best to defend the eggs then the fry when they hatched. So next time they laid eggs we took out the eggs and put them in a seperate tank on their own.
> Lots and lots of cons lol. When they'd grown a bit I fed them to the snakeheads we had at the time as I wanted to shut down the tank they were in as we had to many tanks and not enough room.
> 
> I can't really offer you any advice really, since I don't have the room for growing out tanks, I don't get into the breeding.
> ...


asked at my lfs, they said to just leave it like it is. 
i might move them, if they hatch, to one of those small tanks u just hang on the inside of your tank. theyll become p food when/if they grow older.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

the eggs have hatched!









They are now tiny wrigglerz. and the parents have moved them to a new cave they dug the other day. as soon as they start swimming im moving them to a breeder tank that u hang on the inside of the tank.


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

Good Luck brother, that's one tough mother fukr you got there.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

PiranhaStein said:


> Good Luck brother, that's one tough mother fukr you got there.


thanks, yeah his one badass!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i just got a serra and i needed to move the half eaten bastard. he whent back in with the shoal in the 75G. and so far so good. hes active and agressive..fingers crossed they dont put him thruogh that again.
post some pics of him later..


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

If you actually put the damaged red back in the group you mise well take him out and euthanize him. The other reds will make short work of him.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> If you actually put the damaged red back in the group you mise well take him out and euthanize him. The other reds will make short work of him.


i see you have little faith in mr unbreakable.
'
no, i know. but im not flushing him down the drain. no whay!
he has no opwen wounds or anything just no tail fin.
its his best chance for now anywhay. im looking for someone to adopt him..


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

good luck dude, i dont know how long hell last but we wont last forever. i hope he makes it a while myself,


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

joey said:


> good luck dude, i dont know how long hell last but we wont last forever. i hope he makes it a while myself,


its like that with all pygo shoals. you dont want any of them to be eaten, but some most def will be.
but yeah this guy is prob next.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

well, stumpy has dissapeared. theres no sign of him anywhere, no head nuttn. RIP little buddy.
your prob in a 1000000g tank filled with tasty guppy now.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

heres him, couple of days before he whent away.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

that was a friggin awesome looking fish!!!!!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> that was a friggin awesome looking fish!!!!!


yeah he was a caracter allright.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

damn, that sucks. u shouldve kept him alone?


----------



## Dialbomb (Dec 20, 2005)

Dude... with all due respect.. WHAT THE HELL WERE YOU THINKING WHEN YOU INTRODUCED HIM BACK IN THE TANK????









Ohhh well... I'm sorry it had to be that way man... Nice looking fish and tank you got there btw...


----------



## quickdeath (Jan 15, 2006)

glad to hear he's doing better, wish you the best of luck.. just buy the guy a beer and tell him all about how the chicks dig scars!!.. ha ha
View attachment 94756


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Dialbomb said:


> glad to hear he's doing better, wish you the best of luck.. just buy the guy a beer and tell him all about how the chicks dig scars!!.. ha ha
> View attachment 94756


dude did you even read the post? hes dead ffs!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> well, stumpy has dissapeared. theres no sign of him anywhere, no head nuttn. RIP little buddy.
> your prob in a 1000000g tank filled with tasty guppy now.


I've read this thread from the beginning and I'm wondering why you saved him in the first place since you let him get eaten in the end? Your commitment to raise him seperate from the pack (regardless of the reason) didn't last long. Nice way to reward him for making a comeback!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

BioTeach said:


> well, stumpy has dissapeared. theres no sign of him anywhere, no head nuttn. RIP little buddy.
> your prob in a 1000000g tank filled with tasty guppy now.


I've read this thread from the beginning and I'm wondering why you saved him in the first place since you let him get eaten in the end? Your commitment to raise him seperate from the pack (regardless of the reason) didn't last long. Nice way to reward him for making a comeback!
[/quote]

when i decided to keep him, there wasnt any where i could get a serra of any kind.
and by the whay, last time i had p's, i was like 12 and didnt know sh*t, one of the p's got beat up, one eye and severaly damaged tail and body.
when i gave them up a year or so later, he was one of the two last.
big mean and deformed.. 
so it wasnt a give that this one would get taken out.
i know which p who did it, hes been messing with all the others aswell.

i was hesitant to put him back, but i had no choice, and yeah when i think about i should have killedd him when he got hurt, easier to say that now then to do it back then.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> i was hesitant to put him back, but i had no choice, and yeah when i think about i should have killedd him when he got hurt, easier to say that now then to do it back then.


True...hindsight is always 20/20. Your story still is an amazing testament to the resilience of these fish!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

what in the f*ck is with the pic of the person that has a thing screwed into their head? whats that have to do with a dead red belly piranha?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> what in the f*ck is with the pic of the person that has a thing screwed into their head? whats that have to do with a dead red belly piranha?


notting...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Unfortunatly...and this is not a crack on C0Rey....this result could be seen a mile away. That is why I said to just put the little guy down. Everyone in this situation will start with great intentions but in the end...a damages no tailed red in a tank just gets old. And there is a 99% chance that putting him back in the tank will only end in his getting eaten.


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> what in the f*ck is with the pic of the person that has a thing screwed into their head? whats that have to do with a dead red belly piranha?


Hahaha! I was wondering the same thing. Although I figured I would scroll down further and there would be some type of explanation.... But none thus far


----------

